# Taxidermy in Central Missouri



## tjd60449 (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking for Taxidermy services in Central-ish Missouri. The taxidermy institute that used to do all of our mounts closed down for retirement and the lady he had taking over has poor business morals. We are looking for somebody to start doing our mounts. We will pay good money just don't want screwed around and want them done in a timely manner. Willing to travel a reasonable distance. Any help appreciated. Thank You

Sent from my motorola one 5G ace using Tapatalk


----------



## Missouri Sasquatch (9 mo ago)

I'm in Central MO as well and was looking for options. If price and a drive aren't barriers, I'd absolutely go with Timberland Taxidermy in Cameron. Some of the best work I've ever seen.


----------



## WhattheFOC (Aug 5, 2021)

file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/b4/04/C4517FD3-FCB4-4CFB-BBA1-1EBD69CAB1C2/About%20Us.png


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

You can't Google taxidermy in your area?


----------



## tjd60449 (Jun 30, 2012)

RickT said:


> You can't Google taxidermy in your area?


Yeah I can, I'm sure I could just pick one and send it, I'd like to hear experiences. Here at the lake of the Ozarks there's not many options.

Sent from my motorola one 5G ace using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasS (Jun 5, 2016)

If you are willing to travel to St. Louis, Shwartz taxidermy is superb.


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Timberland Taxidermy- Cole Cruikshank


----------



## tjd60449 (Jun 30, 2012)

MountNMan57 said:


> Timberland Taxidermy- Cole Cruikshank


Location?


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Cameron Missouri


----------



## Owl Creek (Oct 31, 2013)

Timberland Taxidermy in Cameron Missouri


taxidermy, full line taxidermy studio, full time studio, quality taxidermy in the Kansas City area



timberlandtaxidermy.net





Found this on Google.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

The best-looking deer that I have ever seen were done by Howard Barnes in Hannibal.


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Cole Cruikshank is a world class taxidermist, so I'm sure it won't be inexpensive, but it will be a fantastic mount.


----------



## bketch (Oct 21, 2013)

I take all of my deer to backwoods taxidermy in Williamsburg gary is great to deal with priced fair and does some of the best work I've ever seen he's done 4 for me and working on a 5th


----------



## tjd60449 (Jun 30, 2012)

MountNMan57 said:


> Cole Cruikshank is a world class taxidermist, so I'm sure it won't be inexpensive, but it will be a fantastic mount.


Where is he located?

Sent from my motorola one 5G ace using Tapatalk


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

tjd60449 said:


> Where is he located?
> 
> Sent from my motorola one 5G ace using Tapatalk


Cameron Missouri- Timberland Taxidermy
www.timberlandtaxidermy.net


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

bketch said:


> I take all of my deer to backwoods taxidermy in Williamsburg gary is great to deal with priced fair and does some of the best work I've ever seen he's done 4 for me and working on a 5th
> View attachment 7754615
> View attachment 7754615
> View attachment 7754616
> View attachment 7754618


Oh,wow


----------

